# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Repair Brick Wall After Tile Removal

## vadim

Hi guys, 
I removed tiles from rendered brick walls in a unit. Tiles only went between floor cabinets and wall cabinets so the are is not large.
I also removed the residual thinset. 
The question is what do I do next if I want the wall to be painted.
Is it easy to do a DIY rendering? There's also windowsill tiles on it(90 degree angle with the wall...)
If it's not a big deal to do this DYI what render should I use? Will a skim coat do?

----------


## Master Splinter

It is quite possible to do it DIY, but rendering takes a bit of skill to actually get it looking nice (says he who has only ever bagged walls because he doubted his rendering skills).  A bag or two of acrylic render is cheap enough, so if you don't mind a bit of mess (or removing it if it is cr@p, not that I am admitting to that!), give it a try.  Using a long float to get the whole thing at the same level (imagine doing a concrete slab, except horizontally) can help a lot for the inexperienced renderer. 
This video makes it look easy...YouTube - DIY - How to render a wall

----------


## vadim

> It is quite possible to do it DIY, but rendering takes a bit of skill to actually get it looking nice (says he who has only ever bagged walls because he doubted his rendering skills).  A bag or two of acrylic render is cheap enough, so if you don't mind a bit of mess (or removing it if it is cr@p, not that I am admitting to that!), give it a try.  Using a long float to get the whole thing at the same level (imagine doing a concrete slab, except horizontally) can help a lot for the inexperienced renderer. 
> This video makes it look easy...YouTube - DIY - How to render a wall

  Hey Master Splinter,
Thanks for that. I think I'm starting to gain confidence that I can do it..
Problem is I'm not particularly familiar with terminology and not being native English speaker doesn't help either.. I visited bunnings yesterday and got lost amidst all those cement based products. 
I was talking to my father who is quite a gifted handyman with some good experience. He strongly argued against cement(which I do know is difficult to handle). But then almost every product says that it contains cement - and that's where I get confused... After doing some translation I think he wanted me to use plaster (Plaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), but then there're plasters which do contain cement...  :Confused:   
I've see that video clip you posted before, but discarded it as they were rendering an exterior wall. I've seen "render it" in bunnings - is that what I should use? Or should I get a white plaster, then one which they put on the concrete ceiling. You also mention bagging walls, what is that? E.g. rendering vs plastering vs bagging? 
Just thought I mention,  there's probably about 4mm thickness required - tops to level the repaired ares with the rest...

----------


## Master Splinter

Acrylic render is basically a cement render, with added stuff to make it stick better, trowel better and set rather than dry in hot weather.  Cement based acrylic renders will give you a slightly rough, sandy finish - think of 80 grit sandpaper.  It's the modern, improved, more diy-friendly version of traditional cement render. 
Plaster will give you that smooth plaster wall finish, and might be best for your application if it's only 4mm thick.  I think there might be a bit about applying it here: How to plaster, plastering tips, plastering cracks, holes,  Rod (who runs that site) is a frequent poster here, so many of his replies on that site lead back here. Eight out of ten times he'll say 'use cornice cement', but fifteen minutes going through his site should find something! 
Bagging is the el-cheapo no-skill render approach - it's a sloppy mortar mix applied traditionally with a hessian sack (hence the name 'bagging') but more usually with a cheap broom. See - Bagging Brickwork : BrikiWiki the home of online brickwork.  A more upmarket version is double bagging....which is exactly the same, but you do it again when the first coat has set! 
There's also render-like paint products, at prices that will make hiring a guy who does real render seem cheap.

----------


## vadim

> Acrylic render is basically a cement render, with added stuff to make it stick better, trowel better and set rather than dry in hot weather.  Cement based acrylic renders will give you a slightly rough, sandy finish - think of 80 grit sandpaper.  It's the modern, improved, more diy-friendly version of traditional cement render. 
> Plaster will give you that smooth plaster wall finish, and might be best for your application if it's only 4mm thick.  I think there might be a bit about applying it here: How to plaster, plastering tips, plastering cracks, holes,  Rod (who runs that site) is a frequent poster here, so many of his replies on that site lead back here. Eight out of ten times he'll say 'use cornice cement', but fifteen minutes going through his site should find something! 
> Bagging is the el-cheapo no-skill render approach - it's a sloppy mortar mix applied traditionally with a hessian sack (hence the name 'bagging') but more usually with a cheap broom. See - Bagging Brickwork : BrikiWiki the home of online brickwork.  A more upmarket version is double bagging....which is exactly the same, but you do it again when the first coat has set! 
> There's also render-like paint products, at prices that will make hiring a guy who does real render seem cheap.

  Thanks Master Splinter, 
How about the texture of the final finish after paining? If I use plaster instead or render - will that be immediately visible after it is painted over? E.g. should I be trying to match the original material - if it's render use render, if it was plaster - use plaster? 
I now also have quite a bit of wall chasing to fill after the electrician, but I guess by far the most visible place is still the kitchen - as seen on the photo.

----------


## Master Splinter

Yes - match the original material, otherwise matching textures can be very difficult instead of just difficult for anything that is not a glossy smooth surface.

----------


## abw

Vadim
Interested to find out what you ended up doing as I have a similar situation after I removed the tiling in the kitchen there were layers of thinset and whatnot that all needs to be levelled up but the walls will be covered with either a splashback or cabinets so it doesnt need to be perfect .
cheers
andrew

----------


## johnc

For that just use base coat or cornice adhesive, fill and scratch back level, if necessary sand off any dags later.

----------

